# pipestem



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

can any body tell me if there a getting any thing. How thick is the ice.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

The only thing I have hurd about old pip is that is was bad for the most part. I did not get out this year due to a knee going bad on me last fall. But the ice should be getting to the point of being unsafe. There are alot of springs on that lake so be carful.


----------

